

Syria is attacking their people. Spread the word. (NSFL)  - mosh_java
http://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/pchdi/syria_is_attacking_their_people_spread_the_word/

======
zalew
While I support causes, I don't think gore pictures are the way to spread
them. It reminds me of driving safety videos posted to automotive boards, with
similar images of heads cut off, eyeballs falling out, etc. I mean, yeah,
people die, people get injured, it IS tragic, thank you for spreading
information. But do we have to get into details which body parts were flying
where? Does it make any sense at all or is it to satisfy some wicked
curiosity?

------
jmsduran
This video is pretty graphic, I'm not even sure if it really belongs here on
Hacker News. If it really is authentic, then it is horrifying that the Syrian
military is still doing this to their own people. May justice be served.

------
zackzackzack
Word of warning if that video is still up when you visit: There is a man with
half of his lower face missing. It really is NSFL.

------
zeroboy
The horror that has been going on in Syria for months is beyond comprehension.
I personally don't know what to do but pray for the people.

Tensions are electric in the Middle East. Rumor is Isreal will strike Iran
soon to stop their nuclear program. Syria and Russia may have something to say
about that. All hell is going to break loose.

